# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ιδιοκατασκευή router, ταρατσο-pc

## senius

*Ιδιοκατασκευή router, ταρατσο-pc*.

*Υλικά που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν :*

1x μεταλικό κουτί τύπου huger διαστάσεων 42x54χ21 με μεταλλική extra πλάτη, κλειδαριά και 4 λαμάκια στήρηξης στον ιστό ή στον τοίχο.
1x(MSI) Pentium III 933 MHZ.
1x ram 256 clock 133.
1x σκληρός δίσκος 3 giga.
1x Routerboard mini pci 4x.
4x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g.
4χ Pigtail cable: length 15 cm, from I-PEX connector (similar u.fl) to N female.
1x pci Ethernet.
1x agp graphic card.
1x τροφοδοτικό pc, 350watt.
2x γωνίες αλουμινίου για την στήριξη τροφοδοτικού.
2x γωνίες αλουμινίου για την στήριξη του σκληρού δίσκου.
2χ γωνίες υδροσωλήνες 7,5 cm για τον εξαερισμό.
2x ανεμιστήρες ροής αέρα 8cm, 12v dc.
2x φίλτρα 8cm για τους ανεμιστήρες.
8x δεματικά (χράτς) για την στήριξη ανεμιστήρα και υδροσωλήνας.
1χ πολύμπριζο σούκο 4αρων θέσεων.
6x πλαστικούς αποστάτες 1cm (γιά την απόσταση μεταξύ motherboard και πλάτης κουτιού).
1x μεταλλικό λαμάκι τρυπημένο ανά 1,5 cm για την στήριξη των καρτών pci , στα slot.
1x ποτυροτρύπανο 1,6 cm για το τρύπημα των Pigtail.


Αυτό το Tutorial γράφτηκε για να βοηθήσει τους νέους, ώστε να δουν πως φτιάχνεται ένα ταρατσο-pc αλλά και για αυτούς που θέλουν να διορθώσουν τα δικά τους υπάρχων κουτάκια. 
Παρακάτω θα παραθέσουμε μερικές φωτογραφίες με επεξηγήσεις και όλη την διαδικασία κατασκευής του κουτιού.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*: Ότι φτιάχνετε και συνδέετε μέσα στο κουτι που θα μπει το pc να τηρείτε τα μέτρα ασφαλείας διαρροής ρεύματος. Το AWMN είναι ένα χόμπι αλλά να μην γίνει αιτία να πάθει κάποιος κάτι από μια μικρή απροσεξία.



Θα προσπαθήσω να την παρουσιάσω βήμα-βήμα με τις αντίστοιχες photos.

Πιστεύω η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή να βοηθήσεις αρκετούς .

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

*Edit1 :* Το συγκεκριμένο router δουλεύει από τις 14 /01/2007 χωρίς να διακοπεί η λειτουργία του ποτέ, παρά μόνο για αναβαθμίσεις link & omni.
Επίσης μετά της τοποθέτηση μόνωσης dow πάχους 6 cm που τοποθετήθηκαν σε απόσταση δύο cm απο την λαμαρίνα στα εξωτερικά μέρη του, η εσωτερική του θερμοκρασία μειώθηκε κατα *-5* βαθμούς. Η τροφοδοσία του απο το δίκτυο ερχεται μέσω ενός μετασχηματιστή 220v/220v 2000watt 1:1 και ups 1000watt


*Edit2* : Η κάτωθι κατασκευή, θα φτιαχτεί και σε *PDF* αρχείο. αναλυτικά.

----------


## senius

*Συνέχεια κατασκευής, βήμα - βήμα* :


Ξεκινώντας αν έχουμε μαζέψει όλα τα υλικά για το ταρατσο-pc μας είναι μισή μέρα δουλίτσα και ίσως και λιγότερο για έναν που πιάνει το χέρι τους. 

KOYTI: Στο εμπόριο υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών κουτιά ηλεκτρολογικού τύπου και σε πολλές διαστάσεις. Το κουτί θα πρέπει να είναι μεγαλούτσικο ώστε να έχει μέσα καλή κυκλοφορία αέρα που θα βγάζουν και θα βάζουν οι ανεμιστήρες που θα βάλουμε.
Huger 42x54χ21 και μεγαλύτερο
Εstem 45x40x20 / 50x45x21 / 55x50x22
Η μάρκα δεν εχει σχέση αλλά από διαστάσεις καλό θα είναι να είναι αυτές για τον λόγω που προαναφέραμε παραπάνω. Επίσης τα κουτιά της Εstem έχουν αποσπώμενα καπάκια και πάνω και κάτω για να μπει το κουτι ανάλογα με το πώς μας βολεύει να ανοίγει η πόρτα. Ακόμα τα καπάκια αυτά έχουν ετοιμες τρυπες ώστε να μην τις ανοίγουμε εμείς.

Θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε τρύπες για τους αεραγωγούς των ανεμιστήρων. Για να γίνεται κυκλοφορία του αέρα μέσα στο κουτί επιβάλετε ο πάνω αριστερά ανεμιστήρας να βγάζει τον θερμό αέρα και ο κάτω δεξιά, από την άλλη μεριά να βάζει.

Υπάρχουν 4 τρόποι για ανοιχτούν:
 Σημαδεύουμε με μαρκαδόρο τις γωνίες υδροσωλήνες 7,5 cm επάνω στο κουτί.
	Τρυπάμε με ένα μικρό τρυπανάκι 2,5mm πάνω στην γραμμή πολλές τρυπες.
 Μεγαλώνουμε τις τρύπες με ενα τρυπανάκι 3,5 mm.
	Κάνουμε μια τρυπά με μεγάλο τρυπάνι 10mm πάνω στην γραμμή και μετά το κόβουμε γύρω γύρω με ηλεκτρικό πριόνι.

	Αλλιώς χρησιμοποιούμε εξ αρχής ποτηροτρύπανο 7,6cm. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: για να μην σπάσει βάζουμε λίγες στροφές.

----------


## senius

*Συνέχεια κατασκευής, βήμα - βήμα* :

Στην προαναφερόμενη κατασκευή, οι ανεμιστήρες τοποθετήθηκαν με το ανάλογο φίλτρο μέσα.


1.	ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΥΤΙΟΥ
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση σφηνώνουμε τις δυο γωνιές που πήραμε μέσα στις τρύπες και τις κολλάμε γύρω γύρω με σιλικόνη και από τις δυο μεριές. Αφήνουμε να στεγνώσει και μετά προσαρμόζουμε έτσι τους ανεμιστήρες ώστε ο πάνω να βγάζει και ο κάτω να βάζει. 
Ο ανεμιστήρας μπορεί είτε να βιδωθεί πάνω στο κουτι με ξυλόβιδες είτε να κολληθεί με σιλικόνη. 
Βάζουμε αρκετή σιλικόνη ώστε να καλύψουμε και την παραμικρή τρυπίτσα για να μην έχουμε εισροή νερού σε μια βροχή.
Το κουτι που θα πάρετε θα εχει μια πλάτη οπού πάνω σε αυτήν θα στηρίξετε την mobo,το psu και τα υπόλοιπα. Αν αυτή είναι μεγάλη και δεν εχει καθόλου αέρα με τα πλαϊνά του κουτιού σε περίπτωση που πάθει κάτι, κάτι, και χρειαστεί να βγει, δεν θα μπορεί, γιατί θα εμποδίζουν τα ανεμιστηράκια. 
Σε αυτό υπάρχει λύση: να κόψετε την πλάτη στα σημεία που βρίσκονται τα fan (εχει δοκιμαστεί και είναι πολύ δύσκολο).
Τέλος βάζουμε και φίλτρα (αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε στους αποροφητήρες για να μην μπαίνει η σκόνη μέσα στο ταρατσο-pc μας)

Γι΄ αυτό υπάρχει και η δεύτερη περίπτωση όπου μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε τα fan στην εξωτερική μεριά. 


2.	ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΥΤΙΟΥ
Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο εύκολα. Θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα τρυπανάκι 2.5mm για να ανοίξουμε 3 τρυπες. Το fan θα στερεωθεί πάνω στο κουτι με 2 μακριές ξυλόβιδες (οι τρυπες θα είναι αντιδιαμετρικές). Η 3η τρυπά είναι για να περάσουν τα καλώδια του στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού.
Βάζουμε γύρω γύρω (μονό από την εξωτερική μεριά) σιλικόνη και είμαστε έτοιμοι.
Τώρα οι αεραγωγοί που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε δεν μπορούν να είναι στρογγυλοί αλλά ορθογώνιοι. Αυτοί που ταιριάζουν είναι αυτοί για υδρορροή, ορθογώνιοι. 1.5m τέτοιου σωλήνα φτάνει να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας. 
Κόβουμε δυο κομμάτια (ένα μεγάλο και ένα μικρό). Από την πλατιά μεριά της σωλήνας όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία κόβουμε ένα κομμάτι για να χωρέσει να μπει μέσα το fan (γραμμοσκιασμένη περιοχή) και στην γκρίζα περιοχή βάζουμε σιλικόνη για να κολλήσει πάνω στο κουτί. Το ίδιο κάνουμε και για τον άλλο.
Κάτω κάτω βάζουμε γωνιές που ενώνουν αυτούς τους σωλήνες 120ο όπως φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία, κόβουμε από την πίσω μεριά ένα κομμάτι και τις κολλάμε και αυτές με σιλικόνη.
Επίσης από την πάνω μεριά κόψτε 1 ορθογώνιο κομμάτι πλαστικού και κολλήστε το. 
Τέλος βάζουμε και φίλτρα (αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε στους αποροφητήρες για να μην μπαίνει η σκόνη μέσα στο ταρατσο-pc μας)


Αν θα στηρίξετε το κουτί πάνω στον ιστό αυτό που θα πρέπει να κάνετε πριν βάλετε μέσα την πλάτη είναι να ανοίξετε τρύπες και να βιδώσετε τα π από την πίσω μεριά. Και εδώ καλύπτουμε τις βίδες με σιλικόνη.

----------


## senius

*Συνέχεια κατασκευής, βήμα - βήμα* :


ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ PSU MOBO CF ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ

Βγάζουμε την πλάτη.
Σημαδεύουμε το τροφοδοτικό να είναι πάντα στο ανώτερο σημείο του κουτιού και πιο κοντά στον ανεμιστήρα αέρα εξόδου.

Για να στηρίξουμε το τροφοδοτικό, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε 3 μικρές γωνιές (οι πιο μικρές που υπάρχουν αυτές για ραφάκια), ενώ όπως είναι στην συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή 2 γωνίες αλουμινίου λίγο πιο μεγάλες.
Συνήθως από την κάτω μεριά 2 τρύπες για να βιδώσει πάνω στα tower. Εκεί βιδώνουμε τις 2 γωνιές και την 3η από την πάνω μεριά. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει τρύπα στο τροφοδοτικό, μπορούμε να το ξεβιδώσουμε και να βιδώσουμε και την 3η. Στο σασί (πλάτη) σημαδεύουμε και ανοίγουμε τρύπες με 2.5mm τρυπανάκι. 

Αν έχουμε σκληρό δίσκο τον τοποθετούμε κι αυτόν σε δύο αλουμινένιες γωνίες, κάτω από το τροφοδοτικό αφήνοντας κενό 2 cm από αυτό.

Βάζουμε την μητρική και την cf (αν δεν εχουμε σκληρό δίσκο) πάνω στο σασί και σημαδεύουμε για τις τρύπες όπου θα μπουν οι αποστάτες 1 cm, για να στηριχθούν. Οι τρύπες και εδώ γίνονται με 2.5mm τρυπανάκι. 

Αποστάτες θα βρείτε σε μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά είδη. Για τους αποστάτες θα πάρετε και μικρά παξιμαδάκια όπου θα βιδώσουν κάτω από το σασί.

Τοποθετήστε την μητρική και την cf πάνω στους αποστάτες και βιδώστε τους. Συνδέστε τα ανεμηστηράκια κατευθείαν πάνω στο psu (το κίτρινο 12V και το μαύρο).

Στην συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή τοποθετήθηκε κουτί ανθυγρού 10x10cm ως *controler* για δύο διακόπτες ανεμιστήρων, διακόπτης power και διακόπτης reset, καθώς και μεγάφωνο.

----------


## JB172

Αλλη μία προσεγμένη και "καθαρή" κατασκευή από τον Senius  :: 
Μπράβο και πάλι μερακλή.

----------


## senius

*Συνέχεια κατασκευής, βήμα - βήμα* :

ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ PIGTAIL

Για να μπουν τα Pigtail θα πρέπει να τρυπήσουμε το κουτί με ποτηροτρύπανο 1,6 cm. 
Τώρα αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε κουτί που εχει έτοιμες τρύπες αυτές είναι πολύ μεγάλες για τα Pigtail γι΄αυτό θα χρειαστούμε ροδέλες για κάθε Pigtail, μια από μέσα και μια από έξω, λίγη σιλικόνη από έξω και είμαστε έτοιμοι.

----------


## senius

*Συνέχεια κατασκευής, βήμα - βήμα και στον ιστό επάνω* :

ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ
Επίσης θα ήταν καλό να βάλετε μέσα στο κουτάκι συλλέκτες υγρασίας, για τους χειμερινούς μήνες ώστε να μαζεύουν την υγρασία που βάζουν τα fan. Αν δεν βρείτε κάτι τέτοιο που φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες μπορείτε να πάτε στο Practicer και να τα ζητήσετε σαν σίλικα. Είναι μέσα σε σακουλάκι.

Ακόμα θα ήταν χρήσιμο να βάλετε μέσα στο κουτάκι σας ένα πολύμπριζο ώστε αν είστε στην ταράτσα και πρέπει να κάνετε εργασίες να μην ανεβάζετε μπαλαντέζα από το διαμέρισμα σας.

Καλύψτε οποιαδήποτε τρύπα έχετε ανοίξει ή έχει το κουτί για να μην έχετε πρόβλημα με την βροχή.

----------


## senius

*router temp*

Και για τους μερακλήδες που θα ήθελαν να ρίξουν την θερμοκρασία πιο κάτω ακόμα ..... και να μην έχουν φόβο στον καύσωνα, τοποθέτηση υλικού *dow 6 cm*, με απόσταση *δύο* πόντους από την λαμαρίνα.

Τα κάτωθι αποτελέσματα, ήταν τέλη Ιουνίου με 44 βαθμούς.

----------


## senius

Πιστεύω η ιδέα του router, ταρατσο-pc, να βοηθήσει αρκετούς φίλους.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, και ιδιαίτερα τον *Βασίλη τον PIT* απο την Χαλκίδα για την βοήθεια των* tutorials* και γενικότερα την υποστήριξη του.


Καλές κατασκευές σε όλους σας. !!!

Φιλικά.
Κώστας.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Θα μπορούσες να μαζέψεις τις foto σε ένα *.pps και να βάλεις και μερικά σχόλια (όπως αυτά που έχει στο πρώτο post) ώστε να γίνει μια ωραία παρουσίαση σε μορφή tutorial!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! κουτί ίδιο αλουμινίου έχω στην Αθήνα με 433ΑΗ και δεν έχω κανενα πρόβλημα (απο θερμοκρασιες εννοω), και στο εξοχικο σε link N dual polarity με RB 911 επισης κανενα προβλημα και το κουτι το βαραει ο ηλιος με το που ανατέλει.

----------


## grigoris

> Καλημέρα! κουτί ίδιο αλουμινίου έχω στην Αθήνα με 433ΑΗ και δεν έχω κανενα πρόβλημα (απο θερμοκρασιες εννοω), και στο εξοχικο σε link N dual polarity με RB 911 επισης κανενα προβλημα και το κουτι το βαραει ο ηλιος με το που ανατέλει.


ολα τα RB τα εχω σε τετοιο κουτι. Αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι το διπλο RB σε ενα κουτι..

----------


## Nikiforos

Εννοεις σε ενα κουτι τετοιο αλουμινενιο 2 μικρα? γιατι μεγαλα δε νομιζω οτι χωρανε.Πχ αν εχεις 2 411 μεσα ή κατι απο 711 ή 911 δε νομιζω οτι θα υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## Cha0s

> ολα τα RB τα εχω σε τετοιο κουτι. Αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι το διπλο RB σε ενα κουτι..


Έχω ένα RB433AH, ένα RB260GS και 3 POE injectors όλα μαζί σε ένα τέτοιο κουτάκι το οποίο βαράει όλη μέρα ο ήλιος.
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει κάνει το παραμικρό κόλλημα.

----------


## nvak

Για προστασία από τον ήλιο, μπορείτε να βιδώσετε πάνω στο κουτί με αποστάτες, φύλλα λαμαρίνας ή αλουμινίου.
Έτσι το κουτί θα αερίζεται χωρίς να το χτυπά ο ήλιος.

----------


## esma

Αυτά τα φύλλα λαμαρίνας ή αλουμινίου, που τα βρίσκουμε και πως τα ζητάμε;

Υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία;

----------


## gas

Οχι ρε παιδια δυσκολα πραγματα.
Απλα παιρνεις μονωτικο dow πχ και ντυνεις το κουτι.
Για ακομη καλυτερα αποτελεσματα μπορεις να βαλεις αποστατες 1-2cm για να κυκλοφορει και αερας.

----------


## nvak

> Οχι ρε παιδια δυσκολα πραγματα.
> Απλα παιρνεις μονωτικο dow πχ και ντυνεις το κουτι.
> Για ακομη καλυτερα αποτελεσματα μπορεις να βαλεις αποστατες 1-2cm για να κυκλοφορει και αερας.


To Dow έχει σχετικά δύσκολή στήριξη και μονώνει το κουτί. Δεν το αφήνει να αερίζεται.

Η λογική του διπλού κουτιού είναι συνηθισμένη στις επαγγελματικές υλοποιήσεις. ( Εξωτερικό κουτί με μπόλικες περσίδες και εσωτερικό στεγανό )

Λαμαρίνες βρίσκεις στα μαγαζιά "Στράντζα - Ψαλίδι" που υπάρχουν σε κάθε περιοχή.
Ζητάς ότι διάσταση - πάχος θέλεις, από ότι υλικό θέλεις (αλουμίνιο, γαλβανιζέ, ανοξείδωτο κλπ) και αν θες στην γυρίζουν στην στράνζα.
Για αποστασιακά χρησιμοποιείς βίδες με κόντρα παξιμάδια ή σωληνάκια.

Με 4 κομμάτια λαμαρίνα και 10 - 16 βίδες των 3cm το κουτί δεν το βλέπει ήλιος.

----------


## senius

Για ρίξτε και μια ματιά εδώ για ιδέες :

Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3257 (Router 433ah with DC Power Supply 12v-5A)
Wireless : http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3257 (Router 433ah with DC Power Supply 12v-5A)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=103 (Idiokataskevi Taratsokouto for RB433-RB435g)
Wireless : http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=103 (Idiokataskevi Taratsokouto for RB433-RB435g)
Internet : http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=104 (Idiokataskevi Taratsokouto for PC)
Wireless : http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=104 (Idiokataskevi Taratsokouto for PC)

Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα σας για βελτιστοποίηση, δεκτή.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

